# Probiotics- ibs-ce'rs what do you use?



## funny_tummy (Aug 9, 2007)

hi,i am needing a probotic and was wondering what to you ibs Cers use? is one strain or type better for C?thank you


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

I would also like too know if Probiotics can heal crohns disease, I know that DSr. Kelly Karper cured her son with them in her book Probiotics for breakfast....has anyone had a similar healing?Cheers,[email protected]


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

The bacteria strain _Bifidobacterium infantis_ has some very good clinical research to support it, especially for IBS sufferers. The bacteria is found in the new Proctor & Gamble product *Align*. I have been using it exclusively for the last 7 months and it has reduced my D to nil. This after having D for over 25 years. I also have mild crohn's disease, in remission, and it hasn't harmed that in any way.Another product which I have used with similiar good results is *VSL#3*. It is a little more expensive, but has very good clinical research for IBS and IBD sufferers.If you search on the forums for these two products you will find a great deal of discussion about them.Jeff


----------



## HarrySobaco (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi Jeff,This is my first post to this board. My GI doc thinks I have IBS-D. First thought it was my moderate drinking ( avg. three per day) that was root cause of problem. Abstained for six weeks to no avail. Treated for micro-colitis with steroids - nope. Prozac and Tofranil, same. He prescribed Xifaxan; however, I have not gone that route as yet because my health insurance does not apparently cover "travelers D". The cost would be abut $5 USD per capsule! I'm about to give that a try, after my current experiment with Florastor which I began about four days ago ( 2 per day).I have read countless messages on this incredible board, but still have a couple of questions. There appears to be some concern about drinking alcohol when taking pro-biotics, e. g. Florastor. Also, I noticed your post regarding Align and what it did for you. Do you drink alcohol with Align?Lastly, someone posted a "glowing" review of Symbian (sp?) and got flamed, roasted actually and accused of being a spammer. However, I just read another less jubilant post from another member saying they had had some success with the product.BTW, two of our best friends are from the "great white north" - Calgary. We love it up there and I could be easily be motivated to move to Canada (especially if Obama does not win presidency - the US needs a drastic makeover). Thanks for any help. Kudos to you for starting this wonderful [email protected]


----------

